# Custom leather gun belts and holsters



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know of a local leather shop that does custom leather shoulder holsters, and gun belts. I cant seem to find shoulder holster rigs for a .357 magnum colt king cobra 4 inch revolver. The only thing I thing is think might work is a rig designed to work with a S&W 686 4 inch revolver, since they are very similar in size and style. Im looking for a rig with a in closed holsters with a thumb break and for the other side of the rig I would like a place for a double speedloader holder. Something like this[attachment=0:2wxnt9b1]VHS.jpg[/attachment:2wxnt9b1]

Or heck something that I could make modular and all i would have to do is change out the pistol and mag holster depending on what gun I decide to carry. Im still not sure if I want the gun and mags pointing down or across? I just want this for field carrying, not too worried about concealed.

As for the gun belt I just want a nice gun belt good quality, I'd say 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 inch wide and I think 1/4 inch thick would do.


----------



## hpycmpr1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Give me a call at 801-698-0033 . I do leather holsters John


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where are you located John? I have a minor project that needs some leather work.


-DallanC


----------

